# How old are you?



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

So as to not derail the photos thread too much more, I'm curious, how old are all of you? I was surprised as well that there are so many younger folks on here. I thought I was at the bottom of the age scale: I'm 33 tomorrow.

For you older, more reserved gentleman, an age range is acceptable :wink:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Forty six


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

You may be trying to look for the specific members of the pipe area but you may find some answers to your question here.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-discussion/264288-how-old-everyone.html


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Mentally, chronologically, or psychically? lol


Mentally: 16

Chronologically: 24

Psychically: 34 

lol


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

twenty one times two.


----------



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

About thirty eight divided by two plus three quarters.

(for the record, that's 19.6666666)

(edit: 19.75 I'm not a math major, after all)


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

52. And get off my lawn!


----------



## Unoriginal Username (Dec 28, 2009)

I still have similac on my breath!

27!


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

27 here. Does seem like we have alot of younger members. Or possibly younger members are the only one willing to admit their age... ;P


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

41 on 5/16. You can send presents (tins and bulk are fine) to my PO box!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Carpe Diem (May 21, 2006)

As one might say, you guys have "hardly been kissed." 

62 years here. (ie "Long in the tooth!")

:couch2:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Cpuless said:


> 27 here. Does seem like we have alot of younger members. Or possibly younger members are the only one willing to admit their age... ;P


50 or maybe we already said so many times. Youngster


----------



## cactusboy33 (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm barely out of baby shoes. The ripe old age of 18 here. Been pipe smoking since last September.


----------



## RealtorFrank (Jan 7, 2010)

26 over here!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

The cigar smokers are invading again!!! :smoke2:

I'm old enough to know better, but young enough to still try.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

SmoknTaz said:


> twenty one times two.


twenty one times two plus one.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

<==23 here! Like Jeff said, old enough to know better, young enough to not give a **** haha!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

42 going on Kym! LMAO.... Thats getting old!:nod::nod::nod::lock1:


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

Turn 41 on May 26. Still act like I'm 12 sometimes though. At least my 3 year old thinks i'm funny, the wife not so sure.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nurse_Maduro said:


> twenty one times two plus one.


That would make you one year wiser but no pressure! ipe:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> 42 going on Kym! LMAO.... Thats getting old!:nod::nod::nod::lock1:


Sorry Kym, That's Funny. :whoo: :biggrin:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

lol what's Kym guys? I'm so confused!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

eyesack said:


> lol what's Kym guys? I'm so confused!


 Our dear friend cigar loco he really is. LOL


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Our dear friend cigar loco he really is. LOL


 Our Friend Kym .

:lock1::rip::boohoo::biglaugh:


----------



## Jogi (Dec 4, 2009)

Mr.Lordi said:


> Mentally, chronologically, or psychically? lol
> 
> Mentally: 16
> 
> ...


whathesaid :nod:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Our Friend Kym .
> 
> :lock1::rip::boohoo::biglaugh:


Oh my!


----------



## Seekeroftruth (Jan 28, 2010)

lol! I guess im the baby of the family. 22


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Twenty-six


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Carpe Diem said:


> As one might say, you guys have "hardly been kissed."
> 
> 62 years here. (ie "Long in the tooth!")
> 
> :couch2:


One might say your an old fart too. People say all kinds of stuff. :tease:

35 hard earned years here. :nod:


----------



## J Daly (Apr 14, 2010)

tmajer15 said:


> Turn 41 on May 26. Still act like I'm 12 sometimes though. At least my 3 year old thinks i'm funny, the wife not so sure.


Amen! I'm 31, with a 6 yr old (daughter) and a 3 yr old (son). My wife deals with three kids on a daily basis. The only difference between men and boys are the price of their toys! HA! -JD


----------



## Steel Talon (Mar 2, 2010)

Old as my teeth and wise as my tounge. one guy has me beat in this thread

Kids 
26 yrs
18 yrs
15 yrs
13&13 yrs twins
6 yrs


----------



## pdx (Jan 11, 2010)

33

although look 21 
(still get ID'd)

but love my peace and quiet....solitude...like I was 60


and yes....still ride and race bicycles....like I was...uh 10.

go figure.

much love to all here on PUFF.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Fitty-seven.


----------



## beetlebriar (Apr 24, 2010)

26 but feel like 40!


----------



## Uelrindru (Mar 16, 2010)

pdx said:


> 33
> 
> although look 21
> (still get ID'd)
> ...


30 here and I think I've ever been ID'ed twice... in my life. Things weren't too strict here till I had my beard and then everyone was up in arms but beards make you 50 at least in the eyes of cashiers.


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

thirty four.


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

27 legally than add 10 for my kid and another 5 for my car accident.. all in all i feel like i am 42...


----------



## Savinelli Guy (Apr 1, 2010)

Turned 50 last Friday ipe:


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

32...I think...

I have figured out one thing... you are actually getting old when you have to do the math to figure out your age. I was getting a free health screen the other day and I had pretty much forgotten what my age was.


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

thirty-five and change


----------



## Ardarel (Sep 16, 2007)

Will be 70 on May 21/2010


----------



## SmokinDragon (May 31, 2009)

35 here


----------



## jfreak53 (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow I feel like a child here ha ha 26.


----------



## Twiggz (Feb 15, 2009)

As of yesterday, 34.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm old enough to remember...

Getting 3 channels on TV, and one of them fuzzy no matter how much foil we put on the rabbit ears
If the President was speaking on TV, you were screwed because he was on every channel!
Saturday Morning Cartoons
Coca Cola being made with REAL sugar
Having bible stories read to us in a public school by a teacher
Hearing my mom and grandparents whispering about our neighbor not coming home from 'Nam
Patiently waiting all week for the "Wonderful World of Disney" at 8pm on Sunday nights
Playing outside ALL DAY because it was hotter inside than outside
Sleeping with all the windows open at night
Leaving our doors unlocked all the time 
Having only one phone (rotary dial) in the house, and not really wanting to answer it when it seldom rang
Sitting in the front yard with my parents and grandparents after supper and just talking....willingly!
Hee Haw!
Riding in the back of a pickup truck as a "safe" form of transport
Those damn Naugahyde car seats that would burn you in summer
Getting Oranges and Candy and one or two toys for Christmas and being overjoyed
When GI Joe action figures were bigger than a Barbie!
Having nightmares after watching the original Frankenstein on TV
Every adult I knew smoked cigarettes - anywhere!
Listening to Nazareth's Hair of the Dog at a friends house and knowing I was going to Hell!
Finding my older neighbor's stash of playboys in a hollow stump and falling in love with BOOBS!

I'm old enough to know how, young enough to still want to!!! I'll be 43 in August.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

35 and climbing


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

41 ...
It ain't that bad... lol

Vin


----------



## Omahaboy (Apr 20, 2010)

Twenty


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

Next month I'll be sixty-three. Two daughters in their thirties and a 14 year old granddaughter. So I've got someone to drive me to the rest home or hospice.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

On July 4th, this year, I'll be 69 years young!ipe:


----------



## DarHin (Dec 4, 2008)

Just between you and me I'm 44. But as an ode to the late, great Jack Benny I tell everyone I'm 39.

Oh, Rochester! I'm going out with Mary tonight. Get the Maxwell fired up.


----------



## DarkConfidant (Apr 21, 2010)

Deuce Deuce


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

Eternally 26..er, in my early 40s. But in this crowd I feel like a youngster.


----------



## Earley (Sep 19, 2009)

41 here.


----------



## garydh2000 (Dec 22, 2008)

24 
X2
---
48 - at least for 5 more weeks anyhow

Gary


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

33 yrs old.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Personally? 22.

Company? 13. Our beloved company is finally a teenager  before we know it, it'll be acquiring another and having subsidiaries! They grow up so fast...


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

CheapHumidors said:


> Personally? 22.
> 
> Company? 13. Our beloved company is finally a teenager  before we know it, it'll be acquiring another and having subsidiaries! They grow up so fast...


So you've been selling humidors since you where 9? :hmm:


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Mr.Lordi said:


> So you've been selling humidors since you where 9? :hmm:


No, I'm not the company owner. I'm the guy with the cool job of chatting with cigar smokers online all day making sure everyone's happy and seeing if you guys have any suggestions on how we can improve our service.

Our founder, David Sabot, was pretty young when he started the company, but not quite THAT young lol.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

CheapHumidors said:


> No, I'm not the company owner. I'm the guy with the cool job of chatting with cigar smokers online all day making sure everyone's happy and seeing if you guys have any suggestions on how we can improve our service.
> 
> Our founder, David Sabot, was pretty young when he started the company, but not quite THAT young lol.


Sounds more like fun than a job. lol

Hopefully the business will go strong for another 13 years. :tea:


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

20. Youngest so far? I think so!


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Mr.Lordi said:


> Sounds more like fun than a job. lol
> 
> Hopefully the business will go strong for another 13 years. :tea:


Thank you my friend! And yes, my job is incredibly fun :cowboyic9:


----------



## Stan41 (Sep 30, 2009)

Ardarel said:


> Will be 70 on May 21/2010


You beat me! I'll be 69 May 4th


----------



## anjoga (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm 29 at the current moment.


----------



## VFD421 (Nov 8, 2008)

48 for me with a 16 year old daughter, where did this gray hair come from?


----------



## bfox (Oct 7, 2009)

51 for me !


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

Thirty and flirty!


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

I should have specified pipe smokers age. I knew that many cigar smokers were younger, but I'm surprised at how many young pipers there are. There is hope for today's youth! ha ha


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

Jessefive said:


> I should have specified pipe smokers age. I knew that many cigar smokers were younger, but I'm surprised at how many young pipers there are. There is hope for today's youth! ha ha


I enjoy both pipes and cigars. Im 26.


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

Jessefive said:


> I should have specified pipe smokers age. I knew that many cigar smokers were younger, but I'm surprised at how many young pipers there are. There is hope for today's youth! ha ha


Glad to be among them. I've tried recruiting but haven't had much luck. Piping on a college campus is tough work with all the "hey man, you ever smoke weed out of that."


----------



## paradox (Apr 27, 2010)

59 :baby:

ipe:

My son, 23, is taking up a bit of the pipe, usually several bowls per week or so in the past couple of months. Around the time I again took it up after quitting cigarettes in Feb (after 45 years of 1 - 1 1/2 packs/day habit). Smoked pipes briefly in 2000/2001 but went on hiatus from them until recently when I quit cigarettes.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

VFD421 said:


> 48 for me with a 16 year old daughter, where did this gray hair come from?


hahahaha I have one too and my gray hair comes from all them hairy legged boys I have to keep threatening!


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I am 38 and my 3 year old daughter has already givin me grey hairs...well, its either her or her older brother. Love em to death for sure and they can make 38 feel like 50 in a split second.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

paradox said:


> 59 :baby:
> 
> ipe:
> 
> My son, 23, is taking up a bit of the pipe, usually several bowls per week or so in the past couple of months. Around the time I again took it up after quitting cigarettes in Feb (after 45 years of 1 - 1 1/2 packs/day habit). Smoked pipes briefly in 2000/2001 but went on hiatus from them until recently when I quit cigarettes.


I am *not* encouraging my son to pick up the pipe...

...somebody's gotta smoke all dem cigars I've accumulated.


----------



## cactusboy33 (Sep 25, 2009)

Jessefive said:


> I should have specified pipe smokers age. I knew that many cigar smokers were younger, but I'm surprised at how many young pipers there are. There is hope for today's youth! ha ha


Happy to be in that minority. Tried to convince some died in the wool cigarette smokers to switch allegiance but hasn't seemed to work so far. Oh well, you can't win 'em all.

Seems most of the youth today are interested by pipe smoking but won't take it up for fear of reprisal or take it up in a half arsed hipster 'look-aren't-I-different' kind of way. Which irritates me massively.

Saw one kid smoking the stuff he'd scrapped from his dog ends in his Chinese made plastic pipe acting like he was some sort of tobacco messiah. :mad2:


----------



## paradox (Apr 27, 2010)

Hermit said:


> I am *not* encouraging my son to pick up the pipe...
> 
> ...somebody's gotta smoke all dem cigars I've accumulated.


Got that covered. I'm gifting my 2 meager, abused igloodors full of various specials from JR's et al I scrounged together 10 years ago to my 20yo daughter. :wink:

(jes' kidding)


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

cactusboy33 said:


> Seems most of the youth today are interested by pipe smoking but won't take it up for fear of reprisal or take it up in a half arsed hipster 'look-aren't-I-different' kind of way. Which irritates me massively.


I don't remember it being any different back when I started with them in the seventies. Let's face it, pipe smoking will never be the "in thing", and I for one have no problem with that. I want to be different. Just like everyone else...


----------



## VFD421 (Nov 8, 2008)

Kevin Keith said:


> hahahaha I have one too and my gray hair comes from all them hairy legged boys I have to keep threatening!


That could explain the gray hair then, I've had to threaten a few myself.


----------



## cactusboy33 (Sep 25, 2009)

MarkC said:


> I don't remember it being any different back when I started with them in the seventies. Let's face it, pipe smoking will never be the "in thing", and I for one have no problem with that. I want to be different. Just like everyone else...


That's the truth. I think it just gets under my skin the way they don't bother to do it properly and thereby miss out on the most enjoyable part(s) of pipe smoking. I have offered to 'show them the way' and even in my generosity offered to give them a cob and some St Bruno to start them off.

That by parading around like gormless mugs they devalue the hobby as a whole.

Or maybe I'm just taking it too personally.


----------



## MattBrooklyn (Mar 22, 2010)

cactusboy33 said:


> Seems most of the youth today are interested by pipe smoking but won't take it up for fear of reprisal or take it up in a half arsed hipster 'look-aren't-I-different' kind of way. Which irritates me massively.


...exactly the reason i don't smoke anywhere but my apartment and try to keep the hobby a bit of a secret. i'm 25 and live in one of the most hipster-heavy neighborhoods around. embarrassing to admit, but i'm to afraid of being thought of as a 'look-aren't-i-different' type by every person i walk past.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I know what you mean; I was the same way the first time around. Now I just don't give a shit.


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

I still care a little bit... I find it really annoying when people make jokes insinuating that I smoke "something illegal"... har har


----------



## cactusboy33 (Sep 25, 2009)

MattBrooklyn said:


> ...exactly the reason i don't smoke anywhere but my apartment and try to keep the hobby a bit of a secret. i'm 25 and live in one of the most hipster-heavy neighborhoods around. embarrassing to admit, but i'm to afraid of being thought of as a 'look-aren't-i-different' type by every person i walk past.


I feel your pain. I remember once I mention I was a pipe smoker and one of the hipsters in the crowd piped up, 'What you mean like in Juno?'. I promptly wen't outside.

Turns out later he has taken up 'cigar smoking'. I asked him what he was smoking and how, to see if his inexperience continued there. I'll admit I'm not a cigar pro but smoking one Croat cigar, lighting with a bic lighter then inhaling the smoke whilst coughing 'I feel like Arnie' isn't the way to do it. Nor does it allow him to be called a cigar smoker.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

cactusboy33 said:


> I feel your pain. I remember once I mention I was a pipe smoker and one of the hipsters in the crowd piped up, 'What you mean like in Juno?'. I promptly wen't outside.
> 
> Turns out later he has taken up 'cigar smoking'. I asked him what he was smoking and how, to see if his inexperience continued there. I'll admit I'm not a cigar pro but smoking one Croat cigar, lighting with a bic lighter then inhaling the smoke whilst coughing 'I feel like Arnie' isn't the way to do it. Nor does it allow him to be called a cigar smoker.


Very nice George! Allows him to wear the name tag of "Dumbass". Avoid these people, they are vexatious to the soul.:nod:


----------



## cactusboy33 (Sep 25, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Very nice George! Allows him to wear the name tag of "Dumbass". Avoid these people, they are vexatious to the soul.:nod:


I agree. Vacuous arseholes.

Just realised I have rambled quit a bit in this thread, though it is about age. I'm grumbling way above my age range.


----------



## mb_pipe (Jun 5, 2009)

Turned 40 recently. For some reason my interest in the hobby (and frequency thereof) has gone up exponentially since that date.


--Mike


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

juni said:


> I still care a little bit... I find it really annoying when people make jokes insinuating that I smoke "something illegal"... har har


I used to be afraid someone would say that to me, as well. I've never gotten that type of comment from anyone regarding my pipe, ironically it was a cigar that prompted that comment from an 11 year old girl. lol


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

I am 50++. Been smoking a pipe since I was 13.


----------



## bobpatt (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm 65 years old. What! Am I the grandaddy here?:couch2:


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

20, going on 65. I smoke a pipe, carry a pocketwatch, and am extremely frugal with my money. If it weren't for the fact that I rebuild computers as a hobby people would think I was a senior citizen.


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

MattBrooklyn said:


> ...exactly the reason i don't smoke anywhere but my apartment and try to keep the hobby a bit of a secret. i'm 25 and live in one of the most hipster-heavy neighborhoods around. embarrassing to admit, but i'm to afraid of being thought of as a 'look-aren't-i-different' type by every person i walk past.


If you are in a hipster area, and don't want to be seen as one of them when smoking your pipe....

being that the hipsters find historical figures to idolize without actually knowing about them............

Just wear one of these:










Won't have to worry about what people think of your pipe... that is for sure.


----------



## beefytee (Apr 16, 2009)

32, and I look and feel 32.


----------



## SSGpiper (May 2, 2010)

44, unless I reverse the numbers and then I'm, ummmm, 44

The best thing about somehow living this long is going to an important meeting and the Afghans all but completely ignoring the young officer and talking exclusively to me because I'm gray and wise. How did I get this gray?

Well, I'm 44...maybe I have alzheimer's, I dont know, I forgot


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

phatmax said:


> Just wear one of these:


I love Che Guevara shirts! Nothing says "you lost, capitalism won!" like buying or selling a Che T-shirt!


----------



## ExhaustedRooster (Apr 3, 2010)

45 and feeling great. looking forward to the next 45


----------



## volltan (May 8, 2010)

45... not old enough to know beter...


----------



## briarbrian (Jan 27, 2010)

46 yrs young!LOL


----------



## blueeyedbum (Nov 9, 2008)

My first car had a 6 volt battery and a flathead 8.
Radios were Am. My tape deck was an 8 track. 
Gas was < $.30/gal.

Hockey was played on outside ice.

A cabin at the lake had an outhouse and no running water.

Coffee was perked on the stove. Microwaves didn't exist.

Black & white TV. Two stations. No VCR's, DVD's.

Telephone was a party line and had a loud obnoxious bell.
No cell phones.

A movie theater cost a quarter.

Computers & video games did not exist.

Had to go to the post office to pick up mail.

No snowblowers.

No online banking. Most people didn't use credit cards.

Doctors still made house calls.
Dentists were purveyors of pain.

Guns were popular. Fire arms safety was taught in my school.

My home town population 3000, had 13 bars. 

Almost everyone smoked.

I'll be 59 this year.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

56 next month and can't wait til my next prostate exam by my beautiful female Dr. again.


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

:whip:57 here


----------



## paracite (Jan 8, 2010)

MarkC said:


> I love Che Guevara shirts! Nothing says "you lost, capitalism won!" like buying or selling a Che T-shirt!


I have a Che Guevera wallet. Contradiction-- Yes because of this it is awesome, goes well beyond Che shirts. My cousin bought it in Ecuador, from Ecuadorian hippies, she was there on archaeology business.

Edit: Oh yeah. I'm 21.

Edit Edit: 21, but appear slightly older (facial hair) and if you knew me personally you'd think I'm older.


----------



## stoked (Nov 30, 2009)

Aged 40 years. I just wish I had started cellaring tobacco when I was born. I've got a tin of 35+ year old Edgeworth Slice I just opened - so pretty close.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

I am?? There’s nothing to see here people, please keep moving on in an orderly fashion!!

45yrs cigar smoker!!:smoke2:


----------



## chrishavelka (May 2, 2010)

I am 31 years old and feel 50.


----------



## BigRay023 (Apr 11, 2009)

Will bee 33 tomorrow and am not looking forward to another 33yrs before I retire:boohoo:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

BigRay023 said:


> Will bee 33 tomorrow and am not looking forward to another 33yrs before I retire:boohoo:


Don't worry; the second 33 goes a LOT faster!


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

41 and feeling 41.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

38 year old pipe smoker here. I'd dare say the second 33 years of my life are going better so far


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

32 but feel 82. I hope the next 33 pick up a bit!


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

40 and feelin' fine!

I think this recently aquired love of pipe smoking will only serve to extend my enjoyable years. There is no better "elixir of youth" than truely being happy and enjoying life.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

40 later this year


----------



## Eirik (May 7, 2010)

31, and counting..
Now, when I've pretty much given up cigaretts I'm going for at least 70 more.


----------



## BigRay023 (Apr 11, 2009)

Congrats on quitting. I still struggle to not bum a couple when I'm drinking. Nasty little things with a tight grip.


----------



## StephenW (Apr 5, 2010)

26 now, 27 in August. Kind of ridiculous/scary that my 10-year HS reunion is coming up in a year.


----------



## moznmar (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm 37.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I know where I was when Kennedy was shot.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

phatmax said:


> If you are in a hipster area, and don't want to be seen as one of them when smoking your pipe....
> 
> being that the hipsters find historical figures to idolize without actually knowing about them............
> 
> ...


Love it, and the Che wallet idea is oh so funny. I cannot stand that fad.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Jack Straw said:


> Love it, and the Che wallet idea is oh so funny. I cannot stand that fad.


WTF? I've had that T-shirt for 4 years........... you guys live under rocks or what?


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Haha well I need to get one.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Jack Straw said:


> Haha well I need to get one.


Only thing that sucked: it was only available in light gray

All Our Shirts - Conservative, Republican, Anti-Liberal, and other Political Shirts


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Mad Hatter said:


> Only thing that sucked: it was only available in light gray
> 
> All Our Shirts - Conservative, Republican, Anti-Liberal, and other Political Shirts


I love that Barry Goldwater shirt, unfortunately, I think it will go over most peoples head, regardless of which side of the political spectrum they are on. lol

I want me one, anyways.


----------



## Spectabalis (May 17, 2010)

63 but feel like 36 since taking to pipesmoking again. Look forward to every day to try a new baccy.


----------



## DamirC (May 4, 2010)

I am 39 and I smoke pipe for 15 years


----------



## neocacher (Feb 1, 2010)

58 years of age


----------



## brennivin (May 19, 2010)

37 myself. Going on 67. There's a lot about me that's held over from my 20's. But my penchant for cocktails like the Rusty Nail, and propensity for talking trash about these kids today has me older in spirit


----------



## Jojah17 (Mar 30, 2010)

25 years old but look 14 without my beard. Damn babyface- thank the Lord I have a distinct propensity to grow facial hair.


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

08/30/1980


----------



## Latakius Vituscan (May 20, 2010)

I was born at the University of Illinois in the first half of the last century. Dad was one of those Big-10 full-backs. He got paid a substantial monthly salary for making sure no one stole Memorial Stadium. I'm sure several of those healthy & sturdy Midwestern (or, Mideastern, depending on your perspective) girls did his homework to keep his eligibility up. His stories about eating porterhouse and t-bone steaks at the training table were awesome. (Ray Elliot was his coach).

And, like a majority of you on this forum that are chronological fossils, I think I'm still 26! Hell, life didn't start till I was 40, got much better at 50 and is superb at 60. If it keeps going like this, I don't know if I can stand it!

DJ


----------



## JackH (Aug 13, 2009)

57 with 3 sons that are 30, 28 and 6. The 6 year old lives with me, his mom is 25 but I divorced her last year. I'm back in the wild single years - for my third tour.


----------



## NonNobis (May 25, 2010)

I am still trying to get used to turning 40 this year.


----------



## flightmedic10 (May 26, 2010)

im 22 right now and will soon be turning 23 in a little less than 2 months


----------



## okieblow (May 23, 2010)

23.....


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I remember 23; I was...wait; no I don't.


----------



## flightmedic10 (May 26, 2010)

MarkC said:


> I remember 23; I was...wait; no I don't.


LMAO!!! too funny man


----------



## Garin (May 21, 2010)

34, though I'm definitely an old man inside -- I've accepted and embraced this fact. I own four tweed jackets, my aftershave has witch hazel in it, and definitely don't understand the kids these days.


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

I still don't think of myself as over 40, sometimes I feel like I'm 14 or younger...but some days I feel 60. Weird.


----------



## Krish the Fish (May 3, 2010)

19.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

The big 30


----------



## Emdee (Jun 16, 2010)

im 27


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Just turned 34 here at the end of May.

Oh wait...

I've been 29 for the last 5 years!


----------



## Emjaysmash (May 29, 2008)

Ripe old age of 20! lol


----------



## drbill (Jun 21, 2010)

53 and still ticking, love every day and look forward to an evening refreshment and a good cigar or pipe on the back patio- :usa2:


----------



## kamros (Apr 17, 2009)

19 on july 8th.


i may go hit my tobacco store then =D


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

kamros said:


> 19 on july 8th.
> 
> i may go hit my tobacco store then =D


Nice I turn 19 on July 7th!

Going to smoke something great that day with some friends :mrgreen:


----------



## Latakius Vituscan (May 20, 2010)

Next B-Day is in September and it's 61. I just don't understand old people these days!) How great it is to see such a crowd of young'uns on the forum!

Smoak On!

DJ


----------



## Mike2147 (Jun 24, 2010)

Just turned 35...


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Another 27 here, though my gf gets accused of dating a guy that's barely 20, lol. Apparently I look younger than I am.


----------



## Vicious-Peanut (Apr 10, 2010)

kamros said:


> 19 on july 8th.
> 
> i may go hit my tobacco store then =D


You stole my B-day!

I'm 21 going on 22. :yo:


----------



## kamros (Apr 17, 2009)

its a good day for a b-day


----------



## Chris R (Jun 10, 2009)

I turned 19 in May.


----------

